# Rsync Ports across to other servers



## osax (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi there,

is it possible to rsync the ports tree across to multiple server,
saving bandwith & time.

From what I understand, it should be possible,
but what files are all involved, or would
it work by just rsync-ing the /usr/ports directory?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

Why resync? It's simpler just to NFS export it and mount it on the other servers.


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with SirDice's suggestion. Use NFS and amd for automatic mounts. You might want to set a different work directory to avoid conflicts.


----------



## osax (Feb 1, 2010)

*independent machines*

Thanx, the NFS is a great idea,
but this wont be 99% uptime scenario, 

I need the machines to be independent from 
each other.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

osax said:
			
		

> Thanx, the NFS is a great idea,
> but this wont be 99% uptime scenario,
> 
> I need the machines to be independent from
> each other.



Don't automatically mount the exported /usr/ports/ and mount by hand when needed.


----------

